# Half Eaten Spilo but Still Alive



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

He is still alive, but I need help deciding. I feel really bad putting him in the freezer, but deep down inside I know that might be a good idea. let me know what you think.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i know this is a repeat but here it is:

DJ, kill it any throw it away. I came home with a half Tern swimming around because the Caribe didnt like him in the tank and although it was still alive i killed it without a second thought because its just too nasty and sad for a fish to be bitten in half with guts and meat all hanging out. I believe fish doesnt feel pain but to see a fish half gone i myself have emotions and i cant bare to see it suffer even though i know it isnt suffering but it looks like its suffer and i cant have that.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah I was thinking exactly the same thing. But it is so damn hard to put this guy in the freezer.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Absolutely put this fish out of it's misery. Better and quicker than the freezer method: I put the fish in a zip-loc bag and crack it in the head with a hammer. Instantly dead, rather than slowly freezing to death. It sounds harsh but it's so much quicker. Sorry about your fish BTW.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That is nasty Serrapygo! I think a less gross way is to put it in a zip lock and punch it in the head hard like a punching bag. BTW, did you mangae to super smash the head flat?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I couldnt smash him like serra suggested. I just took him out and placed him in the freezer to get it over with. I have heard from vets that is the humain thing to do. I feel very shitty. But i guess that was the best thing to do.

Later on imma boil him and try to get the jaw/teeth from him.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> That is nasty Serrapygo! I think a less gross way is to put it in a zip lock and punch it in the head hard like a punching bag. BTW, did you mangae to super smash the head flat?


 Nasty but it's fast Eric. Instant. Think of the fish.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Later on imma boil him and try to get the jaw/teeth from him.
> 
> ~Dj


 Now that's gross!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it would be cool to get his jaw and teeth. Its after its dead, so I dont think it will mind much.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I think it would be cool to get his jaw and teeth. Its after its dead, so I dont think it will mind much.
> 
> ~Dj


 Actually it would be cool. How about some pics along the way?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your fish man. That sux, maybe if you get the jaw you will have a memoir!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

just put it out of his misery. The hammer idea sounds good, although it may sound bad to you, its the fastest and most painless way for him to die.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Euthanize him!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT DJ THOSE DAN SPILOS !!! i say if hes really half gone and no chance of growing back wats gone then freeze him if he could grow back everything then put him in hospital tank and heal him but uve already put him in freezer so oh well sorry man


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

you made the right choice man, and let me know how the boiling thing comes along, I have 2 6" reds in the freezer half eaten too


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

put em in selser water "or however you spell it" i heard it puts em to sleep the they die...sorry for you loss


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn man put him out of his misery, there is no returning from those injuries.....


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear, but I heard putting it in the icy water, and freeze it is a good idea. Fish sort of hybernate in cold condition, and will feel less pain.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

out him in ziplock bag and put him in microwave for 20 seconds

post pics


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I just decided to do the humain thing and put him out of his misery as you guys know. I then proceded to boil him so that I could get the jaw and teeth free from any meat. When I was done boiling him, I have to admit he smelled pretty tasty. I even played with the idea of trying out some P. I didnt though. I think that next time one gets half eaten, I might finish the job. LoL.

Anyway, I have the jaw now, and it looks like a mini shark jaw. You have all seen one at some point or another. This is what p jaws looks like just about. I would recomend anyone that loses their nice P's to just boil them for a while and recover the jaw/teeth. Gives you something to remember them by.

~Dj


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

id love to see a pic if you could post one.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There was just too much gone for him to make it. I had a rhom for a few years that was bitten almost as bad and he lived and did ok untill there was an accident with wrong silicone in the aquarium.I wish I still had him.








You did the right thing ..
Bummer .. Damn pirnahas.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Anyway, I have the jaw now, and it looks like a mini shark jaw. You have all seen one at some point or another. This is what p jaws looks like just about. I would recomend anyone that loses their nice P's to just boil them for a while and recover the jaw/teeth. Gives you something to remember them by.


 I'd love to have a jaw like that, but my damn reds refuse to die...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear







, I was thinking on boiling my 2 frozen piraya also. Is that all you had to do is boil it? How long did it take?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Man all your mathods take WAY TOO LONG. Try Spray 9. It's this cleaner. I had a 5" Bandit that had been... brutally wounded. Put him in a jug, tossed in a LITTLE bit of spray nine... Bam dead within 5 seconds. Very quick. VERY bad for them. It Says on the Bottle it Kills HIV in Seconds.... Right....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i voted but it doesent matter now


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

put it out of it's misery I agree with Mike


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

You did the right thing putting him out of his misery.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i would like to see this jaw.


----------

